# How to get boring insects out of wood



## backyarder1 (Feb 1, 2008)

My husband and I made this beautiful bench out of an oak tree that we had to have cut from our property. Every now and then we see piles of dust under it where some boring insects are eating their way out. Does anyone know how we can kill the insects that are INSIDE this wood?


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Fumigate is somehow is most likely going to be the way. I am not sure how you would accomplish that. Build a little plastic tent and then buy something that kills via air. of find a house that is about to be fumigated and ask them if you can slide this into the living room for a day or two.

Someone here will figure it out…

Welcome to LJ.


----------



## backyarder1 (Feb 1, 2008)

I tried putting it in plastic bags and throwing some bug bombs in there. It did seem to work a little. I'll call around and see if I can figure out how to get it into a house that is getting fumigated. Thanks for the reply. I can't wait to look around a little bit more here on LumberJocks. I SOOOO wish that there were some woodworking classes in my area!!


----------



## forkboy (Jan 24, 2008)

Another suggestion which /might/ work, is check with any airport which has international flights landing, the customs department would have access to equipment, or at least contacts in your area, for killing insects in wood, as any goods coming into the country is generally checked for nasties and sent for killing.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

As a follow-up to John's suggestion about finding a house that is scheduled to be fumigated, you might just call a insect control service to get their advice on you bench insect problem. They may have a spray that will take care of those critters. I would certainly get moving on this, don't want those insects deciding to relocate in other wood inside your house,

Dalec


----------



## JJackson (Mar 23, 2007)

Betsy,
This is a shot in the dark but if I were in your situation, I would fume the piece. When I say fume, I mean build a small enclosed area out of plastic, set the bench in there, set a cup of aqua ammonia in with the chair and then seal up the enclosed area for about 3 days. Just be careful with the aqua ammonia, its nasty stuff. Aqua ammonia is what I use to fume white oak. It should not damage your piece and it surely will kill all the bugs in that piece. Good Luck,


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I would throw a party for your insects. Wine them and dine them…loosen them up a bit. Then perhaps they won't be so boring.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

The Bugs are probably Powder Post Bettles. I used some borax in a water solution and sprayed it on some lumber that I have. I soak the surface well, both sides and then stack it back into the wood rack. You can read about any health hazzards of doing that. But where the furniture is finished it probably wouldn't work. Heating th whole thing, all the wood, up to 140 or 150 would probably kill the critters.

A problem is they are in the wood and the borax is in the surface area so on their way out they eat it and die. With a finish you won't be able to get the borax into the wood.

Do a google search for Powder Post Bettles. In my case if the board was bad I trashed it. Got it out of the shop.

I believe that heat kiln drying kills the critters. If someone is around that has a heat kiln and you could put you furniture in, it might kill them also.


----------



## backyarder1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. They sound great!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Here's a site that talks about do-it-yourself. It might require removing all of the finish from your table and treating it and then refinishing.


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

If you get the largest trash can liner that you can purchase and put the table inside (you can seam several trash can liners together with duct tape) you can then fumigate it. I have also put pieces in a dry sauna and cranked the heat up to 150 degrees with some success. Karson is probably correct those little pests are powder post beetles.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

Do you have a friend with a big walk in freezer..maybe owns a restaurant or something? Put it in there for a few days…


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Beat me to that suggestion Rob. Cook em, or freeze em. There was a thing on the news, or a PM magazine type show about imported wooden items, recommending putting them in the freezer for a few days to kill any of the nasties inside.

I remember hearing about the borax idea Karson mentioned as well. Mixed with sugar it works for ants. and is about as non-toxic as possible.


----------



## Chris_Moore (Feb 2, 2008)

Take advantage of the intense sun down here in Florida. Put the bench in a couple of layers of black contractor's bags and set it in the sun for several days. There should be more than enough heat to fry the wee beasties. If you want to be extra sure, stuff a small can with cotton balls then add enough carbon tetrachloride to dampen them. The carbon tet method is one of the standard way that collectors kill insects for mounting. The fumes will get into every crevice and bore hole.


----------



## RyanShervill (Dec 18, 2007)

Can you fit it in a garbage bag? Anything that will displace O2 will work if you can….propane is cheap and available. The suggestion of amonia is a good one, you could even use household amonia with effective results.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

Get a stereo any play Beatles music. If that doesn't work, try Adam Ant, The Roaches, or the Bugaboos. When they come out to find a mate, step on them. Oh yeah, if that doesn't work use one of the other suggestions above. I would just fumigate with ammonia in a sealed tarp.


----------



## dougdeg (Jan 29, 2008)

Slow build heat will be about the only way to kill them off, It will have to be taken up to about 160 degrees and cooked for a day or two, It sholud not rreally hurt the bench, As the would is already stable, Let it cool back down slowly and then refinish if needed.
Good luck


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

like dougdeg said

cut it into managable blocks with sustained heat over a water boiling temperature….......kils em dead!

I suppose if it was cut into lumber and soaked in insectacide for long enough that might work. There are many "new" insects in North America that reek havoc once introduced to some ones home.


----------



## rusticearl (Jan 4, 2010)

If you can see the little holes where the critters have bored their way in you can take a small syringe full of turpentine and shoot in each hole until it's full. That'll send them "powder post beetles" to the happy huntin' grounds for PPB's.

Good Luck, ~Bill~


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Boy, I'm glad my wife isn't reading this or she might just try to get rid of her boring husband. I don't like Borax but the sugar sounds good!


----------



## knottysticks (Feb 8, 2010)

I believe Robs is on to it , I did a show in a local natural history museum, of my antler and found wood canes . Before I could do the show the musmun [to protect thier displays] required the antler and wood be frozen for a week in thier large walk in freezer. These guys are the pro's , no nasty chemicals , smells , stains .


----------



## JimmyNate (Mar 24, 2009)

Frozen is smart. Be ready for condensation when it comes out.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

I like the non toxic process of freezing, but I question this technique, as it's pretty darn cold outside and the bugs still come around in the spring. Eggs can probably survive and hatch when it warms up.

I've just found a product that I have ordered but have not tired. It's an organic, safe product called Cedar Cide http://www.cedarcidestore.com/cedarproducts.html. They sell organic pesticides that may work on your project. I have been told that the oil will penetrate unfinished wood and remove all moisture and start to preserve the wood to being pre-pretrified to the point that it will become extremely hard (and durable) over 6-12+ months time. You don't want to treat unfinished projects with this unless you intend to finish them within the 6-12 month period, as the wood will get extremely hard and unworkable. Since your project is finished, the oil could kill the insects and make the wood unpenitrable. It will also make it very dense and heavy. I'm told it will retain the weight of wet wood, like petrified wood, but give it some flexibility so it will not "snap".

Once I get my shipment in and try this, I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## knottysticks (Feb 8, 2010)

You are quite right mmh , this will only kill off the live insects - thanks for adding that.


----------



## noblevfd (Dec 7, 2008)

I had powder post beetles in some 4" x 6" maple out of an old barn put them in oven at 150 for about 6 hours did the trick I don't think freezing will work or we wouldn't have them in north west ohio I think chris idea with black bags and Mr. sunshine would do the trick Good Luck ps you might want to get it out of house so they don't infest something else

Bob


----------



## backyarder1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Every time I see a response to this message, it makes me laugh. I posted the original question 739 days ago!! That's a long time for those pesky beetles to be working their way into our beautiful bench. We have long ago given up hope on it and moved it outside, where we regularly see little piles of sawdust from the bugs coming and going. I did find a local exterminator that was fumigating a house. They offered to let us bring the bench over and put it in the house but we didn't take them up on the offer because we were too busy at the time. Pretty rough to admit that, since the bench is such a beauty.

Anyway, I notice that a lot of people that view this message stop over and visit my website. Thanks for doing so. I'm a writer and I'm always looking for new ideas, so drop me a line if you have any good ones!


----------

